# Newark Head to Head 2013



## Bob (Jan 27, 2013)

The Newark Head to Head 2013 will take place on May 18, 2013 in Newark, New Jersey, USA. Check out the Newark Head to Head 2013 website for more information and registration.

*Date:* May 18, 2013

*Location:*
Newark Public Library
5 Washington Street
Newark, New Jersey 07101

*Prizes* will be awarded in the form of gift cards for the following categories:
1st Place Head to Head - $200
2nd Place Head to Head - $50
3rd Place Head to Head - $25
1st Place 3x3x3 Final Round - $25

*Registration Fee:*
If preregistering and paying online: $10 for the first event, $2 per additional event.
If paying at the competition: $20 for the 3x3x3 event and all other events will be locked.
YOU AREN'T REGISTERED UNLESS YOU PAID, SO DON'T SIGN UP UNLESS YOU'RE READY TO PAY!

*Events:*


2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4 - 1 round
5x5 - 1 round
3x3 OH - 2 rounds
Pyraminx - 1 round

Get psyched!


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll probably only come for the head to head.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 27, 2013)

Wtf. Do these prizes get bigger every year? Awesome.


----------



## Bob (Jan 27, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> Wtf. Do these prizes get bigger every year? Awesome.



they're bigger this year than last year...by a lot i think.


----------



## Kian (Jan 27, 2013)

I will be winning all four of the prizes. Nobody else should bother coming.


----------



## Czery (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll go if I'm able to sell $10 worth of stuff of Ebay before the registration deadline.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 27, 2013)

Definitively going, but just wondering, why is it in May and not March?


----------



## Bob (Jan 27, 2013)

cityzach said:


> Definitively going, but just wondering, why is it in May and not March?



Why should it be in March?

2012 - Feb 25
2011 - Mar 19
2009 - Feb 7
2008 - Nov 8

Deciding to book in May was influenced both by the timing of other competitions in the area and by the availability of the venue.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 27, 2013)

just wondering, what exactly is a "head to head"?


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> just wondering, what exactly is a "head to head"?



Like in the NBA, people race in pairs and the faster time moves on and the slower time is eliminated. They keep playing until a winner is found.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 27, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Like in the NBA, people race in pairs and the faster time moves on and the slower time is eliminated. They keep playing until a winner is found.



COOL!


----------



## Czery (Jan 27, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Like in the NBA, people race in pairs and the faster time moves on and the slower time is eliminated. They keep playing until a winner is found.



What happens if both the competitors get the same time?


----------



## Bob (Jan 27, 2013)

Czery said:


> What happens if both the competitors get the same time?


tiebreaker.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll be there, although I hate head to head. Probably going to fail, but we'll see.


----------



## Kian (Jan 28, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Like in the NBA, people race in pairs and the faster time moves on and the slower time is eliminated. They keep playing until a winner is found.



That analogy makes no sense.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kian said:


> That analogy makes no sense.



Nothing I say makes sense.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jan 28, 2013)

Kian said:


> I will be winning all four of the prizes. Nobody else should bother coming.



Damn it.


----------



## Bob (Jan 28, 2013)

jtjogobonito said:


> Damn it.



Don't believe Kian. If Kian wins any prize, I'll double it.


----------



## Kian (Jan 28, 2013)

Bob said:


> Don't believe Kian. If Kian wins any prize, I'll double it.



Note to anyone who races against me: Throw the event and we all win.


----------



## Bob (Jan 28, 2013)

Kian said:


> Note to anyone who races against me: Throw the event and we all win.


I had a feeling that was coming, but I stand by my statement.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 8, 2013)

As close as this is to me, I am 95% sure I can't come.


----------



## Bob (Apr 9, 2013)

Registration closes in like a month.


----------



## Bob (Apr 21, 2013)

The competition is less than four weeks away.


----------



## flee135 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmm I will actually consider this, and maybe touch my pyraminx between now and then.


----------



## frenzen (Apr 26, 2013)

is anyone going there from canada or montreal? ill be sure coming from montreal to newark, sum1 reply to me or PM me since I will be coming by myself and dont want to get lost and etc lol.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 26, 2013)

I would love to come to this but I have things to do that Saturday uaaghh... 

Hopefully a competition near me is announced soon.


----------



## frenzen (Apr 26, 2013)

omg aah this is gonna be horrible i dont even know anyone  and will be my first first competition, and everyone prob will do like 10 seconds lol


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 26, 2013)

frenzen said:


> omg aah this is gonna be horrible i dont even know anyone  and will be my first first competition, and everyone prob will do like 10 seconds lol



Don't worry about it lol. Everyone is very friendly, and no one cares how fast you are.


----------



## Bob (Apr 26, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Don't worry about it lol. Everyone is very friendly, and no one cares how fast you are.



Even better, you get to see me. That should be the only selling point you need.


----------



## uvafan (Apr 26, 2013)

I feel kind of like a more experienced cuber cause this is the first competition that I remember it happening last year, and I remember watching videos of the head to head and being in awe of how fast the people were, I switched to ZZ almost a year ago! Time flies!


----------



## frenzen (Apr 26, 2013)

uvafan said:


> I feel kind of like a more experienced cuber cause this is the first competition that I remember it happening last year, and I remember watching videos of the head to head and being in awe of how fast the people were, I switched to ZZ almost a year ago! Time flies!



well back at that time u did like 20 seconds prob  pretty close to them. I know i saw the videos people so fast lol



Bob said:


> Even better, you get to see me. That should be the only selling point you need.



cant wait to see the Bob  who made competitions possible and speedsolving easier


----------



## Bob (May 3, 2013)

...wow, there's like no one signed up. Reminder: If you don't prepay, you can only do 3x3 and it's really expensive. If this stays small like this, I'll be able to add a few events.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 4, 2013)

Bob said:


> ...wow, there's like no one signed up. Reminder: If you don't prepay, you can only do 3x3 and it's really expensive. If this stays small like this, I'll be able to add a few events.



I was looking at the site today, and was really surprised. There seemed to be so many people there last year.

You probably know which event I would push for.  And I think maybe Rowe would agree with me in adding it, if it stays small. I'm not demanding though, just putting an idea on the table


----------



## a small kitten (May 4, 2013)

So I don't have paypal. Are there any alternatives?


----------



## Bob (May 5, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> I was looking at the site today, and was really surprised. There seemed to be so many people there last year.
> 
> You probably know which event I would push for.  And I think maybe Rowe would agree with me in adding it, if it stays small. I'm not demanding though, just putting an idea on the table



Oh, yeah, I forgot to update the website. Megaminx will be an event. However, there will be pretty strict cutoffs. Anybody who has already paid for the competition may email me to have the event added to their registration for free.



a small kitten said:


> So I don't have paypal. Are there any alternatives?



I sent you an email.


----------



## Noahaha (May 5, 2013)

Will work for BLD.


----------



## Bob (May 5, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Will work for BLD.


It's a possibility if it stays this small.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 5, 2013)

Bob said:


> Oh, yeah, I forgot to update the website. Megaminx will be an event. However, there will be pretty strict cutoffs. Anybody who has already paid for the competition may email me to have the event added to their registration for free.



THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Noahaha (May 5, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH



As much as I would rather see BLD added to the schedule, you deserve it more. This would only be my third of 16 competitions to not have BLD... though I hope it's not =D


----------



## frenzen (May 5, 2013)

Bob said:


> ...wow, there's like no one signed up. Reminder: If you don't prepay, you can only do 3x3 and it's really expensive. If this stays small like this, I'll be able to add a few events.



lol im guess im only one who signed up  like 2-1 weeks ago


----------



## Bob (May 6, 2013)

In preparation for the competition, I just ordered 12 displays. We probably won't need that many this time, but I'm prepared.

Reminder: Registration closes this week.


----------



## Bob (May 9, 2013)

One more competitor and we will have enough to do 32 in the head-to-head (25% rule)


----------



## Bob (May 12, 2013)

Wow...so many last minute registrants!


----------



## Noahaha (May 12, 2013)

Bob said:


> Wow...so many last minute registrants!



Wow... it doubled.


----------



## Bob (May 12, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Wow... it doubled.


Yeah, funny how that happens.

Registration is closed. See you all Saturday!


----------



## AlexMaass (May 13, 2013)

I'm bummed out I can't go to this. 

Bob do you know when the next competition nearby will be?


----------



## Bob (May 13, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> I'm bummed out I can't go to this.
> 
> Bob do you know when the next competition nearby will be?



There may be a competition or two over the summer in the NY/NJ area in July and August. Other than that, you will have to wait until the fall.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 13, 2013)

I'll get these out of the way now. Might not bother with them anymore after this.
GOALS:
3x3: sub-13 avg
5x5: sub-1:40 avg, sub-1:30 single, get close to podium?
Megaminx: sub-50 single, sub-NAR avg


----------



## Noahaha (May 13, 2013)

Goals: 
2x2: LOL
3x3: sub-17 average, sub-14 single
4x4: sub-1:00 average
5x5: sub-2:00 average
OH: sub-24 average, sub-20 single
Pyraminx: LOL
Megaminx: LOL
BLD: I can haz?


----------



## A Leman (May 13, 2013)

Bob said:


> There may be a competition or two over the summer in the NY/NJ area in July and August. Other than that, you will have to wait until the fall.


This sounds good. They will hopefully have BLD, right?


----------



## AlexMaass (May 13, 2013)

Bob said:


> There may be a competition or two over the summer in the NY/NJ area in July and August. Other than that, you will have to wait until the fall.



That sounds great Bob . Hopefully it isn't during July 28-August 17 since I'm on vacation in England during that time period.


----------



## cityzach (May 13, 2013)

Bob said:


> There may be a competition or two over the summer in the NY/NJ area in July and August. Other than that, you will have to wait until the fall.



No Captains Cove this year?

Goals:
2x2: sub lol
3x3: Sub 12 avg, sub 10 single, don't fail in the head to head
4x4: sub 48 avg
5x5: sub 1:42 avg
OH: idk, idc
Pyraminx: sub 5 single, sub 7.5 avg


----------



## Bob (May 13, 2013)

Nope, no Captain's Cove.


----------



## Skullush (May 14, 2013)

3x3 - sub 10 single, sub 13 avg
mega - sub 1:40 single, sub 1:45 avg
that's all I'm really concerned with this time


----------



## brandbest1 (May 14, 2013)

cityzach said:


> No Captains Cove this year?
> 
> Goals:
> 2x2: sub lol
> ...



lol headtohead
A guy named Eric will mysteriously show up and beat you in the head to head.


----------



## cityzach (May 15, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> lol headtohead
> A guy named Eric will mysteriously show up and beat you in the head to head.



I'll kill him.


----------



## frenzen (May 17, 2013)

Bob burton SR is that ur dad Bob? Guys should I learn COLL  ik bad idea but I could learn all of them maybe?


----------



## cityzach (May 17, 2013)

frenzen said:


> Guys should I learn COLL  ik bad idea but I could learn all of them maybe?



You're going to learn like 42 algs in one day?


----------



## Kian (May 18, 2013)

frenzen said:


> Bob burton SR is that ur dad Bob? Guys should I learn COLL  ik bad idea but I could learn all of them maybe?



You are a long way from worrying about COLL.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 19, 2013)

Final 8






Noah's going to have the full one out then.


----------



## Bob (May 19, 2013)

i hope everyone had fun!


----------



## cityzach (May 19, 2013)




----------



## collinbxyz (May 19, 2013)

I really wish I could've made this one.

Bob, do you have any plans for the next competition?


----------



## Bob (May 20, 2013)

collinbxyz said:


> I really wish I could've made this one.
> 
> Bob, do you have any plans for the next competition?



I've already contacted LSC regarding dates for the fall.


----------



## frenzen (May 20, 2013)

I should have learned coll and should have practiced in public, my times was horrific like 40 seconds  and 1 min solve. Bob when will the results be posted? 

The competition was fun as first time experience just have to practice more. Bob you have an amazing nj accent  and thanks for not pronouncing my last name but u said dale M instead, doubt u remember that (anyway ). next time ill try to talk to u more  lol

Btw guys does anyone know that girl with pink/purple xhanchi? She was pretty beautiful  just curious lol


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 20, 2013)

frenzen said:


> I should have learned coll and should have practiced in public, my times was horrific like 40 seconds  and 1 min solve. Bob when will the results be posted?
> 
> The competition was fun as first time experience just have to practice more. Bob you have an amazing nj accent  and thanks for not pronouncing my last name but u said dale M instead, doubt u remember that (anyway ). next time ill try to talk to u more  lol
> 
> Btw guys does anyone know that girl with pink/purple xhanchi? She was pretty beautiful  just curious lol



Bobby d'Angelo's sister has a purple/pink zhanchi, lol. Background of the first solve.


----------



## frenzen (May 20, 2013)

bobbyfearfactor said:


> My sister =P



Your sister is quite pretty.

EDIT: Im sorry I didnt mean to offend you or making it awkard in anyway I apologize, Bobby.


----------



## uniacto (May 20, 2013)

Edit - it's all cool.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 20, 2013)

frenzen said:


> I should have learned coll and should have practiced in public, my times was horrific like 40 seconds  and 1 min solve.



Why would you learn COLL when you average 40 seconds? You can easily be sub-20 with 2 look OLL and PLL.


----------



## frenzen (May 21, 2013)

collinbxyz said:


> Why would you learn COLL when you average 40 seconds? You can easily be sub-20 with 2 look OLL and PLL.



I guess you are right. I wouldn't have thought of that and COLL is mainly for OH cubers or cubers that do sub 10 I guess? I have learned like 20 algorithms by heart in couple hours like a month ago or so, wasn't that hard you know?


----------



## Noahaha (May 21, 2013)

frenzen said:


> I guess you are right. I wouldn't have thought of that and COLL is mainly for OH cubers or cubers that do sub 10 I guess? I have learned like 20 algorithms by heart in couple hours like a month ago or so, wasn't that hard you know?



Learning algorithms to get faster is like flossing instead of brushing your teeth.


----------



## Bob (May 21, 2013)

Results will be posted when I get home from work tomorrow. Was too busy today.


----------



## Bob (May 23, 2013)

Results are posted. Sorry for the delay.

http://worldcubeassociation.org/posts/justin-mallari-wins-newark-head-head-2013


----------



## antoineccantin (May 23, 2013)

Bob said:


> Results are posted. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/posts/justin-mallari-wins-newark-head-head-2013



>Looks my WCA profile hopeful that NCR results will be posted too
>Sees no change but my 5x5 ranking got worse
>

Any idea when NCR results will be up?


----------



## Bob (May 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> >Looks my WCA profile hopeful that NCR results will be posted too
> >Sees no change but my 5x5 ranking got worse
> >
> 
> Any idea when NCR results will be up?



The results are sitting in my inbox. The results team is busy for now. If I'm not too tired when I get home, I'll upload them. No guarantee.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (May 23, 2013)

[youtubehd]Tt44S4MA9ko[/youtubehd]

[youtubehd]h-vB4eD9adc[/youtubehd]

[youtubehd]VzXMi0X7svg[/youtubehd]


----------



## frenzen (May 24, 2013)

Really nice solves, you are so fast. Keep it up. Btw if you dont mind answering me this question, is that a zelda shirt? lol


----------

